# Matching human and dog clothes



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

In light of the Runway episode, I am curious if people actually want to dress up like their dogs. Please answer the poll!


OOOPS! My second question doesn't make sense and I can't go back and change it.

It should read ...
"If yes, what type of clothing?"


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> In light of the Runway episode, I am curious if people actually want to dress up like their dogs. Please answer the poll!
> 
> 
> OOOPS! My second question doesn't make sense and I can't go back and change it.
> ...




If you vote (NO) to the first question, and leave the second one blank, then your answer won't go through.
I tried, but anyway my answer is..NO


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My answer is NO too and it does not go through.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Too bad, I can't adjust the poll questions ... only the members can.

I wasn't sure if I would dress up like my dogs but some of the outfits were rather nice on Runway.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would love to have Matilda have a dress in the same material as a shirt I would wear. I am going to buy myself a shirt and then get another one and cut it apart and make Matilda a dress.







Sooo I'm a little strange,







but hey I like to smile and make others smile too.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I would love to have Matilda have a dress in the same material as a shirt I would wear. I am going to buy myself a shirt and then get another one and cut it apart and make Matilda a dress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Paula...make sure you post a pic after you do this, bet it would be too cute.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

It would depend on what and where...I think it would be cute for family gatherings or such like have a summer skirt and Noel have like a dress out of the same material...or like matching football jerserys to the boys games...

We are planning family photos soon and I am going ot have one made of just me and Noel and I have this great black coctail dress and I have having one made with Noel in just a black bow and one made of her in a black dress also.

I wouldn't do it for just a walk in the park but for a fun event sure...but then again everyone in my family thinks im a little nuts anyway...I tell them all brilliant people are nuts.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm , not usually HOWEVER Louis Dog does a delightful cashmere hooded cardigan that matches a really cute dog dress . In fact Louis Dog does quite a few adorable matching dog /owner outfits - that are very wearable !!! Sarah


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I like to match colors so we don't clash together, but as far as the same material....that would be a big NO! People around here already look at me like I'm a Paris Hilton wannabe I don't want to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

No matching outfits,but I do try to wear the same color shirt as whatever color harness/leash Boo is wearing.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Over the top if you ask me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Over the top if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh Cary, one day we will see you and your new baby's all color matched you'll see


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231155
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking, Never say never


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I checked no but I think given the right set of circumstances, I would reconsider.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here! i'm a NO


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't match fabric etc but I usually match colors...I have lots of harness dresses & harness/leash sets (most of them embellished) and I often match them & a bow to whatever I am wearing when we go out. It is amazing how many people notice! 
Linda


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I like us to coordinate as far as colors not clashing. Matching an outfit to mine - I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

If Tanner would wear clothes, I would dress him in the same color I'm wearing. I love the little golf shirts and think he would be sooo cute. I might have to buy one just to see how he reacts. Fortunately for my pocketbook, he doesn't like clothes. I do, however, try to match the leashes and harnesses, and like Kissi's mom said, lotsa people notice.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

No. My family makes enough fun of me as it is. I would never live it down if I dressed like Dolce.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I voted no simply because Scooby is a bloke and he won't be wearing dresses or bows etc. and I doubt I could find a matching sweater that he could wear similar to mine. On the other hand though I could perhaps find an outfit for him to match him with hubby, but I can't see hubby going for it somehow


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

> I would love to have Matilda have a dress in the same material as a shirt I would wear. I am going to buy myself a shirt and then get another one and cut it apart and make Matilda a dress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah what you said...I would love that also...


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> In light of the Runway episode, I am curious if people actually want to dress up like their dogs. Please answer the poll!
> 
> 
> OOOPS! My second question doesn't make sense and I can't go back and change it.
> ...


We have matching raincoats - red with black trim. There not exactly the same, just the same color and we look so cute!!!! They hate the raincoats though and totally hate walking in the rain.


----------

